# New rifle law in Ohio



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Guys I'm from Indiana and I ran across your new rifle law and I seen all the calibers that are legal but I never seen anything about a cartridge length. Here in Indiana ehen they first made it legal I'm pretty sure the cartridge length was 1.625 and now I believe it's 1.8
So what are they saying.....anything or what?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Here you go, straight from ODNR...

Legal deer hunting rifles are chambered for the following calibers: .357 Magnum, .357 Maximum, .38 Special, .375 Super Magnum, .375 Winchester, .38-55, .41 Long Colt, .41 Magnum, .44 Special, .44 Magnum, .444 Marlin, .45 ACP, .45 Colt, .45 Long Colt, .45 Winchester Magnum, .45 Smith & Wesson, .454 Casull, .460 Smith & Wesson, .45-70, .45-90, .45-110, .475 Linebaugh, .50-70, .50-90, .50-100, .50-110 and .500 Smith & Wesson.

A new regulation states shotguns and straight-walled cartridge rifles used for deer hunting be loaded with no more than three shells in the magazine and chamber combined.

So, straight-walled is what you are looking at. Not length from what I'm reading.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No length restriction 

Must be straight wall, no bottleneck

Calibers acceptable listed above by MDBuckeye


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wander what happened to the .480 ???


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

what about pistols? is the ammo restricted to 3 rounds in them as well and since .45 acp is on the rifle list is it legal if used in a legal length pistol?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Never hunted with a 45acp pistol(as in a 1911) but as far as I know, it was legal to hunt with prior to this years rifle changes. Long as the bbl length was not less than 5"s. 
Have not read anywhere on a round restriction in a handgun. Just long guns.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

ok cool appreciate the info, i wouldnt hunt with one anyway being that max range is like 30 yds, and i can do that with my bow.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What is the "most powerful" pistol caliber? I think Dirty Harry said it was the .44 Magnum? Has this changed?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> What is the "most powerful" pistol caliber? I think Dirty Harry said it was the .44 Magnum? Has this changed?



Yeah it has most definetely changed!! If you're really wanting crazy power get the .500 S&W magnum. However if you're gonna do the lever action thing, you might as well go with the 45-70. Tried and true



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

